# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  "How to Build Your Own Home" Book for sale

## turnstiles

I've ended up with two copies of "How to Build Your Own Home" by George Wilkie.  
So I'm auctioning  one of the copies on eBay for $20 (+ $9 postage anywhere in Australia):  How to Build Your Own Home | eBay (click to go to eBay page) 
Second hand but in 'as new' condition. 
Usually it is $60 (incl post) new.  
 ---------------------------------------------  *Building Your Own Home *              A Comprehensive Guide for Owner-builders 
George Wilkie
Third Edition 2003 (The most recent edition) 
             Illustrations         
             248 pages
        Publisher:       New Holland

----------


## turnstiles

Books sold!

----------

